# Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung



## KornDonat (23. Juni 2011)

*Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

Moin,

also ich hab mir nun den EKL Alpenföhn Brocken geholt und nicht darauf geachtet das dort der Lüfter oben oder unten befestigt werden muss und nun ein leichtes Lüftungsprpblem...

Derzeit hab ich es so gelöst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es so aber nicht sinnvoll da ja die Abwärme der Grafikkarte nach oben steigt und die warme Abluft der Cpu nach unten befördert wird und alles irgendwie gegeneinander arbeitet .Wäre es sinnvoller den Lüfter vom Brocken unten zu montieren,sodass er die Cpu mit der Abwärme der Grafikkarte kühlt die Luft dafür dann aber vernünftig nach oben abbefördert wird ? Oben könnte ich dann 2x 120mm Lüfter zusätzlich montieren.
Das Gehäuse ist ein Cooler Master CM690.


----------



## facehugger (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

Meist reicht je ein einblasender Luffi vor den Festplatten unten und ein ausblasender Luffi im 120mm-Format hinten auch für ein Gaming-Case aus. Der CPU-Lüfter sollte in Richtung Gehäuse-Rückwand zum ausblasenden Gehäuselüfter zeigen. Du kannst natürlich auch noch 1-2 Lüfter in den Deckel knallen (ausblasend). Leise Exemplare wären z.B.:

Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Beachte jedoch, das mit steigender Lüfteranzahl auch die Geräuschkulisse ansteigt...

Gruß


----------



## thescythe (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*



facehugger schrieb:


> Meist reicht je ein einblasender Luffi vor den Festplatten unten und ein ausblasender Luffi im 120mm-Format hinten auch für ein Gaming-Case aus. Der CPU-Lüfter sollte in Richtung Gehäuse-Rückwand zum ausblasenden Gehäuselüfter zeigen.
> Gruß


 Das funktioniert aber nur bei Inselsystemen, siehe hier :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da er aber wahrscheinlich ein AMD-System hat, geht das so nicht - Der Brocken ist für AMD nicht optimal !

Vielleicht hilft da ein 2ter Lüfter am Brocken zu pappen, Montagematerial liegt ja dabei


----------



## Own3r (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

Kommt drauf an welche Grafikkarte es ist. Wenn es eine ist, die die Abwäre über den Slot nach hinten hinausbefördert, ist die Lüfteranordnung gut. 

Auch wenn die Grafikkarte die Abwäre ins Gehäuse abgibt, finde ich den Airflow noch ok.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

Wieso drehst du den Lüfter des Kühlers nicht einfach um, sodass er die Luft durch den Kühler ansaugt?
Dein Gehäuse hat ja auch oben Schlitze durch die die Luft entweichen kann.


----------



## KornDonat (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

Also mein System ist wie schon erwähnt wurde ein AMD System.Die Grafikkarte ist eine Msi GTX 460 mit Twin Frozr II.Also optimal finde ich eso ja auch nicht.Ich hätte mal darauf achten sollen das beim Brocken der Lüfter oben oder unten montiert werden muss.
Den Lüfter drehen ist auch nicht so optimal da er dann die Abwärme der Grafikkarte ansaugt.


----------



## S!lent dob (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

Laß einfach den Brocken Lüfter auf deiner Skitze nach links pusten (Per Kabelbinder) und alles ist im Lot. Alternativ laß ihn nach oben pusten, das wäre auch nicht verkehrt. Die Temps sollten beim pusten minimal besser sein wie beim nach oben saugen.
Immo hast du keinen klaren Luftstrom, daher wird alles wohl etwas wärmer als es müßte.


----------



## Keygen (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

dein CPU lüfter pustet von oben nach unten?, wenn ja ist es falsch.

als kleinen tipp rate ich dir, dass die "auspüffe", also die lüfter die raus pusten, stärker sind als die die rein pusten, weil sonst ein überdrück entsteht. die luft überträgt die wärme und sie wird nicht abgetragen ->wärmestau


----------



## KornDonat (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

Ok, dann werd ich mal versuchen den Lüfter irgendwie an der rechten Seite zu befestigen.
Wie wäre es wenn ich noch einen Lüfter oben am Gehäuse anbringe, sodass dieser auch noch auf den Brocken pustet ? 
Reicht überhaupt nur ein Lüfter zum rauspusten aus dem Gehäuse oder sollte ich dann eher oben am Gehäuse noch einen zum rauspusten nehmen ? 
Habe mich mit dem Thema Luftstrom noch nicht so befasst von daher die vielen Fragen


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

Wenn du eine Karte mit Referenzkühler hast, geht der meiste Teil der warmen Luft aber hinten raus und nicht durch den CPU Kühler.


----------



## KornDonat (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

Habe aber eine GTX 460 mit Twin Frozr II Lüfter


----------



## Own3r (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Karte mit Referenzkühler hast, geht der meiste Teil der warmen Luft aber hinten raus und nicht durch den CPU Kühler.


 
Er hat jedoch die MSI GTX460 Twinfrozer, d.h. sie gibt den größten Teil der Abluft ins Case. 

Ein Toplüfter würde schon was bringen, dann würde ich den Kühler jedoch so montieren, dass die Luft nach oben herausgepustet wird.


----------



## PingPong (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

hi,

häng mich mal mit ein und wollte fragen ob das so okay wäre?  hab es vor in meinem gehäuse (corsair graphite 600t) so anzuordnen. 

mfg
pingpong


----------



## Own3r (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

@PingPong

Der Airflow geht klar


----------



## PingPong (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

passt des so?? hab vorher vergessen die cpulüfter einzuzeichnen  (zeichnung ist jetzt angepasst)


----------



## KornDonat (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

Also dann eher so ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CPU würde dann allerdings warme Luft abbekommen...
Die Alternative wäre halt den Lüfter irgendwie rechts am Brocken zu befestigen.


----------



## PingPong (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

@korndonat

mach den cpu-lüfter lieber rechts/vorne am kühler und lass ihn nach links/hinten pusten. dann saugt er keine, von der graka, erwärmte luft, sondern nur "normale luft" aus der gehäusefront.


----------



## KornDonat (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

Also dann würde es in etwa so Aussehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter würde dann ein wenig überstehen sollte aber denke ich nicht so das Problem sein.

Nächste Lösung wäre dann so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Sinnvoller ist weiß ich nicht so wäre die CPU aber besser gekühlt.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

Du musst es halt auprobieren.
Es kann sein, dass die Temps mit dem Lüfter auf der Seite noch schlechter werden, da die Luft nicht mehr ordentlich durch den Kühler kommt.


----------



## KornDonat (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

Alles Klar 
Werde mir dann erstmal noch 1-2 120mm Lüfter besorgen und dann ein wenig probieren.Im Moment geht es ja von den Temperaturen im Idle 33°C und unter Last um die 45°C.


----------



## PingPong (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

kannst du den kühler nicht einfach um 90° drehen und montieren??? den oberen würd ich rauspusten lassen genauso wie den hinteren. 1 lüfter zum abtransport der warmen luft ist denke ich ein bisschen wenig.


----------



## KornDonat (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

Geht leider nicht da die Heatpipes im weg sind für das Befestigungsblech was über dem Sockel ist


----------



## PingPong (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

hmm.. dann würd ich es so versuchen wie du es auf dem 1. foto von "heute 13:56" gemalt hast  und evtl, wenn möglich noch nen frontlüfter auf höhe der cpu installieren der direkt von draussen frischluft ansaugt und richtung cpu pustet..


----------



## Keygen (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

du stellst dir das mitm airflow ein wenig zu übertrieben vor


----------



## PingPong (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*

redest du mit mir oder mit wem??


----------



## S!lent dob (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Optimale Gehäuse Lüftung*



KornDonat schrieb:


> Also dann würde es in etwa so Aussehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Laß den Deckenlüfter weg, dann past das.


----------

